# Southern Hemisphere[closed!]



## Pyoopi (Apr 6, 2020)

*April critters*:
Bugs: dragonflies, locusts, grasshoppers, crickets, & walking stick
Fish: catfish, golden trout, mitten crab, angelfish, Betta, rainbowfish, ribbon eel, giant trevally, mahi mahi, barreleye

Fruit: Pears
Seeds: red & white lilies, red & yellow roses, red & white mums
Ables and Nooks Cranny open

*Rules*:
Don't run or pluck my flowers.
Can shake trees but pick up everything!!
Can catch fish and bugs.

*Island Fee* (choose one):
- 5 customization kits
- 10K bells

We're outta booze!!

Post your name and island. I'll pm with a dodo code shortly.


----------



## ali3nchildr3n (Apr 6, 2020)

Oooo I would love to come visit!
cheyenne from Atlantis


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

We would love to visit the south! King Krab or Momma Bear from Bookpinch island  Thanks and best regards


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to come! Tia from Morioh!


----------



## Sammr (Apr 6, 2020)

I would love to come! Im sammy from grigio!


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm gonna do like 2-3 people so it's not too chaotic!


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanna come ! Jordan from Wales


----------



## shhmangie (Apr 6, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> It's currently 5:10PM on my island. I'm a NH person playing in the SH.
> 
> Fruit: Pears
> Seeds: W, Y Lilies, R, Y Mum's, W, Y Roses
> ...


I’m angie my island is gillty plzr lmk and I’ll message my friend code!!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, I too would love to visit your island! I am Erick from Westwood


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll let you guys know if someone leaves.


----------



## knv924 (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I come? I'm Kat from Meowville!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to join in
Isabel from Mellow Bay


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

Your island is great! Who’s house is at the beach with the turtles and skull on the door? My family loved that one especially


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 6, 2020)

Restin said:


> Your island is great! Who’s house is at the beach with the turtles and skull on the door? My family loved that one especially


lol, that's mine. 
---
Also I lied, I'm inviting four people, since none of us has crashed and died yet.


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 6, 2020)

nvm


----------



## kirbyhoe (Apr 6, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> It's currently 5:10PM on my island. I'm a NH person playing in the SH.
> 
> Fruit: Pears
> Seeds: W, Y Lilies, R, Y Mum's, W, Y Roses
> ...



hey is your island still open? im teera from buttercup and id like to visit


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 6, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> It's currently 5:10PM on my island. I'm a NH person playing in the SH.
> 
> Fruit: Pears
> Seeds: W, Y Lilies, R, Y Mum's, W, Y Roses
> ...


I would love to come over. Cameo from Yappers.


----------



## griseldablossom (Apr 6, 2020)

Hii i would love to stop by! ^^

griselda from blossom c:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 6, 2020)

Narie from Dream Isle. 
I would love to get those rose seeds~


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 6, 2020)

Alright, everyone, I'm going to close for now. So sorry for those who didn't get a chance but I'm getting hungry for food. 

Thanks for those who came. Those who are still on my island, maybe another half hour or so?


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks so much, my wife is having a blast fishing on your island.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow thanks for whoever (can't tell who or how many helped) paid off my bridge. I wasn't expecting that..

So nice..


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 6, 2020)

I was going to donate, but it was already paid off! Your town is beautiful, you are a great host ! Hope to visit again sometime.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 8, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Bump!


Hey you open ?


----------



## Sammr (Apr 8, 2020)

Can i come? Im sammy from grigio!


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 8, 2020)

Pecan is crafting a modern wall, I believe.


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonathan - Jay- Way

Looking for the recipe! thanks


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I visit ?


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

Are you open again?


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey! I’d love to come buy some lillies and pears! 
- Tayla from Kikiri


----------



## beebs (Apr 8, 2020)

Love to visit!


----------



## Licorice (Apr 8, 2020)

pyoopi if youre still open may I join?

Renee from Opu ~


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## Chipl95 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2020)

Are you open?


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 8, 2020)

Sorry, bump! I'll pm the codes!


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit! I'm leo from Arcadia!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 8, 2020)

can i visit?  i’ll pay the bell fee


----------



## beebs (Apr 8, 2020)

And I was just there! XD
I'd love to come back for another DIY


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 8, 2020)

Could I pay the bell fee and come visit? Been looking for white and red lilies forever.


----------



## chestrad (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ll bring some bells


----------



## dino (Apr 8, 2020)

i'd love to come and tip in bells, please !


----------



## Deca (Apr 8, 2020)

Would love to come if it's still available. 

My name is Suzy and island name is Orionpax! ^^


----------



## chestrad (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come? I’ll bring bells


----------

